

Mary Somerville, the woman who translated Laplace - benbreen
http://thonyc.wordpress.com/2014/10/14/the-queen-of-science-the-woman-who-tamed-laplace/

======
vixen99
Worth correcting 'boarders' to 'borders' and 'tacking' to 'tackling'.

